# Rice



## miamirick (Jan 5, 2010)

anyone got any tips or suggestions for rice on the smoker?
do you add same water rice ratio as on the stove?
How do you time it right?

Thanks in advance


----------



## fired up (Jan 5, 2010)

I have not seen anyone cook rice uncovered. And if you cover it there is not much point in smoking it. If I was going for a smoked rice, I would cook it like normal on the stove, cool it down, and then put it in the smoker spread out on a cookie sheet and smoke at a low temp for half an hour or so until the rice was hot. It may be kind of dry though.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Jan 5, 2010)

you might be able to smoke the uncooked rice then cook it in the conventional method with good results


----------



## scubadoo97 (Jan 5, 2010)

paella is often cooked uncovered.


----------



## miamirick (Jan 5, 2010)

scooba you musta read my mind , that is what i'm gonna try

Paella on the smoker!

Fired up that is a good idea, maybe i'll cook it all first inside then mix it up and smoke it afterwards for the extra taste.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 5, 2010)

maby try tenting a pan to cook rice. Meaning just make a tent out of the foil that is open a few places around the side of the pan, but will trap moisture in the top and drip it back down into the rice to keep it from drying?


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 5, 2010)

I don't think you could smoke rice but like scuba said you might be able to smoke the raw rice and then cook it the regular way. Now Paella sounds really good go for it and I will try it if yours comes out. I like paella with a bunch of fresh seafood.


----------



## miamirick (Jan 5, 2010)

any preferences there buddy?,  just no gator meat!


----------



## hoser (Jan 5, 2010)

I think I'd go for smoking the raw rice rather than the cooked. Just like smoking sea salt, or spices, paprika etc. It usually picks up the flavor nicely.


----------



## ronp (Jan 5, 2010)

Here is a batch of wild rice I did in the smoker with mushrooms and onions. Yummo.


----------



## miamirick (Jan 5, 2010)

looks great ron,what procedure did you use, same amount of water as shown on rice package, time?
any yoshidas?


----------



## ronp (Jan 6, 2010)

Here is the post Rick.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ight=wild+rice


----------

